# New to website from New York



## HVmouser787 (Sep 18, 2016)

I always loved mice and I am getting back into breeding fancy mice. I had 40 cages at one thing. Not doing it that big anymore.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Howdy from North Carolina  Glad to have you!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## HVmouser787 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you


----------

